

Any remote data science/ analytics bootcamps? - pskittle


======
avinassh
Coursera has a 'specilization' on Data Science. It's good, not great though.
It costs about US$500.

It's not really a boot camp, but a MooC. There are 9 courses and first 3
courses are really easy. For a beginner they might be intimidating, so it
depends on your prior experience. The course #6 is on Statistics which is
really bad. The classes are not that explanatory and exercises seem very
difficult. So, I suggest you to do another Coursera course on statistics by
Duke university. This course is usually referred as DASI.

Currently I am at course #6. I have to complete 3 more and a capstone project
at the end to complete the data science specialisation

------
jackgolding
Not from what I've seen - there are some pretty nice Graduate Ceritifcates
though from UWash, Harvard, Stanford and North Western though. Also the
Georgia Tech MOOC Masters thing.

------
joshux
Udacity Data science nanodegree

